# Hog Waller



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

Planning to head up to Palatka, FL for their annual Halloween Weekend Party at Hog Waller Mud Park. I've never been up there before. It is kinda a long drive, but hopefully it will be worth it. Anyone else planning on being there?


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

We'll be up there for the DD/Muckstar bounty hole in October. We're Ft Myers area and it is DEFINITELY worth the haul up there.


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

I pretty much live next to Plant Bamboo, so it's a pretty good drive, but I'm doing it. Thanks!


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

Counting down the days until Hog Waller! 2 days to go.


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

Trailer is already loaded. Just a few more things to pack.


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

My wife is asking, so I'll put the question out there- Does anyone know the kind of food they serve at the on-site restaurant?


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Don't know. Never been .but get some good pics/ footage if you can.
Your ride looks badass clean.
Might look better muddy?  
Have fun.


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

Camp is all set up


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

Megatron is a little dirtier.


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

So far, I really like this place. Trails for MILES!!!


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

For those of you who know what I am talking about- I conquered the Gator Hole!!!!


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

Thank you to Polaris, and to SATV for helping me build a BEAST of a machine.


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

SparkyPrep said:


> For those of you who know what I am talking about- I conquered the Gator Hole!!!!


Get any footage?


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

Slydog said:


> Get any footage?


Yes. Cant upload until I get home. But, its coming.


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

Just grenades a portal. Shredded the gears, and gouged the inside of the billet housing. Locked up a rear wheel. Emergency repair at the mud hole. Removed the idle gear, so now I've got 3-wheel squeal.


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Must be having fun if your breaking things


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Was that out of the rear ones?


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

Yep. Right, rear.


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

I am effing DRUNK!!!


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

5hos place is off the ch azad I bnb!!!!


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

Run it, break it, fix it, repeat.


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

SparkyPrep said:


> 5hos place is off the ch azad I bnb!!!!


Hahahaha!!!! Sorry about that. I made it home alive. Got everything unpacked. Tomorrow, I get to spend BIG BUCKS to get parts for repairs. (yay...) Might try to upload videos tomorrow, too. I'm exhausted tonight.


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

So, just called SATV, and it looks like the portal is going to be covered under warranty. I really cant say enough good things about this company, and their products. I mean it. If you are going to do ANY kind of upgrades to your machine, call SuperATV first. Top notch, world class, simply the BEST THERE IS.


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

SparkyPrep said:


> Run it, break it, fix it, repeat.


I know the feeling


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

Hell yeah dude!! Still waiting for that video!!!


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Looks like you almost needed a snorkel for you also 😁


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

Hell yeah man! Making it look easy!


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

SuperATV said:


> Hell yeah man! Making it look easy!


SATV makes it easy.


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

Oh hell yeah!


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

How big is that place?


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

I don't know the exact acreage, but I can say that you can ride for three days and never see the same trail twice.


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

That place looks fun.


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Sparky where did you camp at up there?
They have a thing going at Thanksgiving time. May go up to check it out. And break my shat like you. Haha.


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

They have designated campsites. I was in site 32 and 33.


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

The Turkey Bog is supposed to be even bigger and more off-the-chain than Halloweens are. Go, have a BLAST, take some pics or video, and let us know how you liked it! You will not be disappointed.


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Think tickets are going on sale soon. So we'll see if the people i ride with are serious or not.
Do they alow sport atvs also?


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

Don't think so.


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

Update. According to Hog Waller's Facebook page- tickets for Turkey Bog 2020 sold out in 10 minutes last night. No further tickets / entries will be sold or honored.


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

I tryed last night..
The regular site said check back T 6 today?
They were counting preorder tickets?


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Guess you have to be quick


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Got the tickets for the event👍
They are only selling so many vehicle passes.
So if you have a vehicle pass anyone in your vehicle can can buy a ticket at the gate


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

Sweet!!!!!!! Man, go have a BLAST!!!!!


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Looks like nice cool camping weather finally
Be there Friday morning at 9 or so till whenever we leave Sunday all whore out


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

Slydog, don't forget pics!


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

I'll try to get some good pics. Maybe some video to.


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

It was a blast. A lot of bad asz toys out there.
A lot of sunkin rides also.even some of the big boys.
I'll try to get some video up soon. Have to sort thru the pics.Heres a couple pics.
























































think i may have double posted pics? 
I'll figure it out hopefully


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Night life was good also


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

Still waiting on some video.....


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

I have some .just dont know how to put it up and edit it. First time using it. Any ideas for editing?


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

Dont know anything about editing videos. I just uploaded mine to YouTube, and then posted them here.


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Let me see if i can figure out how to get it on YouTube.never put anything on it before.
I wanted to edit because i for to stop the camera sometimes when stopping to take a break and have an ice cold beverage 😁


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Sparky we are planning on going for Thanksgiving time this year.


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

Slydog said:


> Sparky we are planning on going for Thanksgiving time this year.


We already have plans to go up for the Halloween party again. It is a "no truck weekend", and we like that. Plus, there will be some small kids going with us. Probably about 20 of us going. Turkey Bog looks fun, but not for little kids. Besides, I will be in TN for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Sounds good


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

Anyone else going to Hog Waller this weekend for Halloween?


----------



## rcecarbuilder (Dec 3, 2021)

SparkyPrep said:


> Anyone else going to Hog Waller this weekend for Halloween?


I was there Halloween and for the Turkey Bog. Love that place.


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

I was in the big purple and black RZR. My brother was in a big General 4 seater, and my buddy was in a big, yellow Defender.


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Went to tje Thanksgiving one.
Great time. Got down in the 30's at night. But mo problem stayed warm


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

And. Only broke a tie rod end


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Any one heading up for turkey bog this year


----------

